# Rc Raceway of Uniontown Rock Crawler Course



## RC RACEWAY (Dec 28, 2011)

THE ROCK CRAWLING COURSE IS BEING PUT IN. It's Not done yet but theres 6 loads of rocks to play on and were working on more stuff to add to it. It's fun to play on right now just for fun but it is not finished yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds cool. Will you guys be just playing or doing comps? I personally have no interest in comps, I just like to run mine for fun. I'll have to come down there sometime to check it out.


----------



## RC RACEWAY (Dec 28, 2011)

Kyosho Racer said:


> Sounds cool. Will you guys be just playing or doing comps? I personally have no interest in comps, I just like to run mine for fun. I'll have to come down there sometime to check it out.


Both but fun comes first. Your back yard is nice.

There are some that want comp and most just fun so it will be both and can be crawled on during our times
wednesday 4-10
friday 4-11
saturday 10-6


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool sounds like fun:thumbsup: and thanks for the compliments on my course. It is coming along nicely and will be about twice as big as it is now when finished. I look forward to checking out your course once it's done. Sounds like it will be really cool.

Jeff


----------



## RC RACEWAY (Dec 28, 2011)

*Crawlers welcome*

Well the crawling course is coming along nice heres a few pics :thumbsup:

FYI NO OTHER TYPE RC CARS ON THE COURSE CRAWLERS ONLY.


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

*sweeettttt *


----------



## ICEMAN96 (Nov 17, 2005)

Got my crawler today:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

I am ready!


----------



## RC RACEWAY (Dec 28, 2011)

*WE WILL BE CLOSED SATURDAY JULY 7th for 4th of july weekend but 
WILL BE OPEN WEDNESDAY JULY 4th and FRIDAY JULY 6TH

If we have atleast 20 paid entries for saturday by wednesday evening closing time we will open saturday 7

The crawling course has been alot of fun and it's only going to get bigger and better. It is open to crawl on any time we're open
*


----------



## MrBones (May 31, 2011)

we were just talking about the existence of 1/5 scale crawlers the other night and I just ran across this:


----------



## RC RACEWAY (Dec 28, 2011)

we are opening the 1st and 3rd saturday of each month and saturday times changing to doors open at 4 racing at 7.
if it draws enough we will go back to every saturday at the new times doors open at 4 racing at 7. see you this saturday the 21

NOTHING CHANGES FOR WEDNESDAY AND FRIDAY


----------



## 66796 (Feb 2, 2010)

just wondering what all you race,and what kind of surface you race on? or is this strickly crawling?


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

RC Raceway of Uniontown has an indoor rock crawling course, but it's pride and joy is the indoor clay off-road track (track is open all year long). It is a fairly large track and people run anything from 2wd buggy, corr truck, stadium truck to 1/8 scale buggy. CORR truck is very popular (of course!). If you run an oddball vehicle, they will find you a class. Everyone races! In addition, there is food, beverage, fun-loving people and a whole lot of pit space.

Check it out.


----------

